# New Annual Passholder Car Magnets?



## miceeefan

I recently saw an awesome new car magnet which has an "A" followed by the iconic Mickey Head and then a "P" and around the top and bottom of the magnet it reads Walt Disney World Annual Passholder.

I have been a Premium-AP for 13+ years and would LOVE one of these. 
I visited EPCOT and HS last weekend and checked quickly in various stores- no avail.  I asked a few Cast Members working in the Merchandise Shops and none were familiar with it. Does anyone have any intel on this awesome item?


----------



## craigory001

I want one too!  I saw the photo on Disney's AP Facebook page!


----------



## HappyHaunts999

We just got AP over Christmas. About a week ago I got a welcome packet in the mail and the magnet was in it.


----------



## Brook1099

HappyHaunts999 said:


> We just got AP over Christmas. About a week ago I got a welcome packet in the mail and the magnet was in it.



I got the same packet..love it!!


----------



## Metro West

Welcome!


----------



## Mariep26

We got our APs in early December and we got the packet about two weeks ago with the magnet.  DH and I both got one.


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

We got our AP's in Oct & received the magnet in the mail a few weeks later.  My niece got one in Dec when she purchased her AP as well.  

Are they just ornamental or do they serve a purpose say, speeding up the lines at the booth for parking?


----------



## dvcterry

Ours came in the mail about 2-3 weeks after become ap holders.


----------



## karice2

I got mine in November and havent received a packet. Should I be on the lookout.


----------



## DizKid97

I called yesterday and spoke with someone who works in the passholder dept. She said the magnets were a special promotion for December only and they haven't ordered any additional ones. I renewed the last week of November but she said it was only for December.  She said I could try at the parks and ask customer service to see if they may have any :-/


----------



## ManyMinnie

DizKid97 said:


> I called yesterday and spoke with someone who works in the passholder dept. She said the magnets were a special promotion for December only and they haven't ordered any additional ones. I renewed the last week of November but she said it was only for December.  She said I could try at the parks and ask customer service to see if they may have any :-/



I got my Annual Pass in November and I received a magnet in my welcome packet.

I put mine on the fridge so no one can steal it off my car.


----------



## ellone

ManyMinnie said:
			
		

> I got my Annual Pass in November and I received a magnet in my welcome packet.
> 
> I put mine on the fridge so no one can steal it off my car.



We got our annual passes in October and got a magnet in the welcome packet as well.


----------



## munchkin322

Am I the only unlucky one or is the magnet JUST for the premium pass holder?? I renewed ours in January and still have not gotten anything from Disney except a post card welcoming back to another year of pass holder...


----------



## macphrsn

ManyMinnie,

I'm with you, I don't want to lose any of my Disney magnets so I have them all on my laundry/garage entry door. I call it my Disney Dreaming Door. I see them everytime I do laundry or go to the garage. Have a Magical Day!


----------



## articfox676

If we haven't received our magnet who do we contact to get one.  Been AP holders since 2002 and never received one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ritchie72

I'm a premium pass holder for three years, and not living in de USA, but in The Netherlands (Europe) so i didn't got it by mail. I'm actually now in Orlando for stil one week, and i will be back in september for three weeks, hopefully i can find one in september. I asked at guest-relations Downtown Disney, they told me that the magnets maybe go in production, to sell them in de parks.

Hopefully my english is good enough for you guys


----------



## corrus

Ritchie72 said:


> Hopefully my english is good enough for you guys



To me it is...


----------



## corrus

And errrr... I'm looking for such a WDW AP Magnet as well, but since I'm residing abroad I can't get one...


----------



## Ritchie72

I have the magnet already


----------



## SamSam

I received mine a couple of weeks ago (been an AP holder for years).  I think they're really cool, but it's not something I will use.  First responder (please only members who don't have one yet) I will mail to you no charge.  Just PM me. 

they're selling for $25.00 - $50.00 on ebay but I'd rather pay it forward to someone here on the disboards.


----------



## SamSam

Someone has already spoken for my Passholder Magnet, if there is no follow through I will post again.


----------



## Debby7

I received one in the mail today but the clear film packaging would not come off  the top surface of the magnet and  goo be gone took the color out of the letters so now it is pretty ugly.  Wish they had packaged correctly!


----------



## Candleshoe

HappyHaunts999 said:


> We just got AP over Christmas. About a week ago I got a welcome packet in the mail and the magnet was in it.



Yay!!!  I hope we get one!  I will be upgrading a 10dMYW so not buying an AP straight out.


----------



## michelemay

I just became a seasonal pass holder, will I receive a car magnet as well?


----------



## eeyoresnr

michelemay said:


> I just became a seasonal pass holder, will I receive a car magnet as well?


not necessarily... I have been a passholder several times in the past 13 years and never received one... my grown daughter and her boyfriend both had passes for the first time last year and they both received one... I could pay cash for a new house with the money I have spent on Disney trips, seems like the least they could do is show a little gratitude


----------



## Christina Mohtashemi

michelemay said:


> I just became a seasonal pass holder, will I receive a car magnet as well?


We are Seasonal Passholders and we get 2 every time we renew. My Mil also gets one and she is a seasonal passholder.


----------

